# Marine Aquariums > Marine Emergency's! >  Problem Algae....!

## balders77

not sure if this qualifies as an emergency but i'm all out of ideas and i'm close to getting rid of the whole lot! my marine tank had been crystal clear until around last xmas when i started using my own RO filter. then after a while this horrible green whispy algae started growing....and growing. now there's green everywhere. i stopped using my RO unit about 6 months ago using just shop bought water. i've changed my filter media,do regular water changes and have also been using NO3 PO4x for the last 2 months. I have even bought a foxface as the guys in my local aquarium said they're good for eating this stuff.  i've done all sorts of water tests and it's always A1. Any ideas? It's a depressing sight at the moment!

----------


## lost

Not had this prob my self but i did find this and hope it will help...welcome to fish keeping buy the way
With more than 7000 species of green algae growing in a variety of habitats of both fresh and salt water, this makes it one of the most diverse groups. 


Green algae in the _Chlorophyta_ Phylum are photosynthetic. This means they use chlorophyll "a" (photosynthetic greenish pigment) to capture light energy, which fuels the manufacture of food - sugar, starch, and other carbohydrates. This is what also gives these algae their green color. All plants, algae, and cyanobacteria which photosynthesize contain chlorophyll "a". This is the molecule that makes photosynthesis possible, but green algae also contain chlorophyll "b", which only occurs in this algae group and in other living plants. Because different photosynthetic pigments absorb varied ranges of light in the light spectrum, some green algae species require moderate to bright lighting while others require moderate to low lighting. 
You have to remember that not all algae are well behaved, including the green macro species in this group. For whatever type of green algae you choose to cultivate, each should be cared for according to their specific requirements. Some of the most popular decorative types of macroalgae in the green algae _Chlorophyta_ group are _Caulerpa_ and _Valonia_ (Bubble), and calcareous forms such as the _Halimeda, Rhipocephalus_ and _Penicillus_ species. This group also contains the less desirable nuisance green hair algae (_Derbesia_ species), along with other numerous forms. Controlling them is basically the same as with most any form of algae - remove as much as possible by hand, siphoning or filtration, reduce nutrients (DOC's - Dissolved Organic Compounds) by adding a skimmer, lower or remove high levels of nitrates and phosphates through proper tank maintenance, adjust the lighting levels higher or lower (depending on what type of green algae you are dealing with), use RO or DI water for make-up and top-off water in conjunction with a good quality sea salt mix (one low in nitrates, phosphates and other unwanted elements), and add the appropriate types of natural reef janitors (fish, snails, hermit crabs, crabs, etc.) that will consume the type of algae you may have. A Sea Hare (_Dolabella auricularia_) helped to eliminate a bad green hair algae problem that had been battling in a  tank for almost a year.

----------


## balders77

Hi,thanks for the reply. I'll just keep doing what I'm doing then. Plenty of water changes and lots of hoovering of the algae when I'm siphoning! Cheers

----------


## lost

Np mate please keeps informed how you get on :Smile:

----------

